# Rooting The 5.7.893



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

Did anybody come out with a way to root the 5.7.893 update leak yet? im not able to root i keep getting permissible denied because the 5.7.893 did something to keep me from rooting. i tried everything i can find on the these forums on how to root the bionic and im not able to re root. if anybody gets updated to 5.7.893 dont ever downgrade n lose forever root or you will be screwed like me. it will have to take a miracle from god to get this re rooted.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

i am on 7.893 with root, follow this and u should be good to go buddy
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5484-r3l3as3droot-and-43v3r-root-for-the-bionic-v21/


----------



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

i tried that and it didn't work for me.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

ronlsjr said:


> i tried that and it didn't work for me.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


did you try just the root option or what?
if u do option one (LINUX dl, not sure which option in windows) which will restore your phone to .886, root, and install forever root, then grab this http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8562-easily-upgrade-to-57893-keep-root-and-webtop/ and grab the file named "Flash stock recovery of full Blur_Version.5.5.886-5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US "

restore to .866 root, forever root, place the ota on the root of your external sd card. reboot phone holding vl up/down and power. entery STOCK recovery, install update.zip from sd card. and your done
you will be rooted on the 5.7.839


----------



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

I did downgrade to 5.5.886 but it will not root it keeps saying permission denied. does this file you got posted a pre rooted stock that you can use stock recovery to install? that is probly the only way ill get root again. i dont know what the 5.7.893 did to my phone. somebody in one of the forums said that the person who creats the th3ory rom if i spelled that roms name right, but he said the 5.7.893 is a micro update or something like and he said stay away from it but i dont know what that means. i heard about that after i upgraded and than downgraded and wouldnt root for me anymore. they must of put something in that build to stop rooters. i get this message when i root, permission denied cant root production build and it will not mount system to copy files to it and it says says read only.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

ronlsjr said:


> I did downgrade to 5.5.886 but it will not root it keeps saying permission denied. does this file you got posted a pre rooted stock that you can use stock recovery to install? that is probly the only way ill get root again. i dont know what the 5.7.893 did to my phone. somebody in one of the forums said that the person who creats the th3ory rom if i spelled that roms name right, but he said the 5.7.893 is a micro update or something like and he said stay away from it but i dont know what that means. i heard about that after i upgraded and than downgraded and wouldnt root for me anymore. they must of put something in that build to stop rooters. i get this message when i root, permission denied cant root production build and it will not mount system to copy files to it and it says says read only.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


The one you want to stay away from is .894 that is the one with the patch, unfortunately you can't flash anything unofficial with stock recovery.are u using the windows or LINUX one click?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## xmetalmetx (Nov 4, 2011)

If you're getting Cannot copy boomsh : Permission denied, this is how I fixed it following P3Droid's manual root guide: http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-bionic-forum/9800-how-get-your-phone-back-upgrade-path.html

In step 3, before typing "cd /local/data" I typed:

rm /data/local/tmp/boomsh
rm /data/local/tmp/sh

then continued on with his guide and it fixed it for me. I found it here: http://forum.xda-dev...=1055207&page=3


----------



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

im using windows 7 one click to try rooting & i tried using adb to get rooted. it will not copy the su & busybox. i do have linux ubuntu latest version just released.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

I thank you. the link you posted here worked for me. IM back to root again.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

